# New P2000SK (Ver. 2) Observations



## john_anderson_ii (Aug 20, 2007)

Greetings Ladies & Gents.

I went down to the Gun Club in Scottsdale, AZ today and picked up a P2000SK (.40 S&W) with the LEM trigger. After the purchase was complete I took it for a 100 round test drive. This is the first HK I've bought, and up until today had only carried the M9 in the military and Glocks. In case anyone is interested, I have a few observations about this particular pistol along with a few general questions.

First and foremost is the LEM trigger. It's _tricky_! If I'm to make this my primary concealed carry weapon, I'm going to need lots and lots of practice with that thing. I'm used to no external safeties coming from the Glock camp, but the LEM setup is way different. I found myself constantly anticipating recoil because the whole time I'm making this long trigger draw I'm thinking, "Man, is something wrong? This thing should have fired by now." Then, the weapon fires and your kind of shocked. After firing, there's barely any "feel" to the trigger reset, so sometimes it's hard to judge if you let the trigger return far enough. Another small issue I have with the LEM is I don't have a real good sense of when the weapon will fire. Once you've taken all the slack out of the long DA trigger pull, all it takes is a twitch to fire. That twitch could lead to a "sympathy squeeze" and then 20 to life. Despite these concerns I think, with enough practice, this trigger will be very safe, and _very_ effective.

Muzzle flip on this particular model can be pretty bad. I think it's because the subcompact frame doesn't give you the same amount of leverage in the hand grip. However, once you realize that this pistol isn't going to let you be lazy, and that you are going to have to put some muscle into your grip, it calms down and begins to behave very nicely.

By my last mag, I had made leaps of progress in figuring out the LEM trigger, and I was capable of placing a real nice group on paper. All in all, I'd call this weapon a big win in a very small package.

Now I can see what HK offers that makes them worth the $400 more than the comparable Glock. It's all in the fine details. As the AK-47 of the handgun market, I am in no way dissing Glock here. However, HK seemed to realize that they were making a *subcompact* which implies _concealment_! That means a narrow slide, low profile sights, non-snagging slide and magazine releases. It also feels more balanced and solid in the grip, which leads to easier steadying of the front sight when sweeping from target to target. Oh, and the finish and grip is really nice too!

Does anyone know where I can get a plastic (whatever that material is called) formed IWB or tuckable holster for this model?


----------



## Rivers (Mar 1, 2007)

*Crossbreed Supertuck*

Congrats on your new companion. I should also commend you on your excellent taste. I too have a P2000SK in .40 / LEM. ;-)

Check out the Crossbreed Supertuck IWB holster. It's a combination kydex / leather holster. The leather extends up to totally keep the grip off your skin. Very good delivery time for me, only 3 weeks (last June.)

Make sure you check out using the longer magazines from either a P2000 or a USPc .40. Add one of HK's X-Grips to fill the gap between the bottom of the gun grip and the magazine's baseplate. For maximum CC, stay with the short (standard) magazine. For maximum grip and extra capacity (10 + 1), use the longer mag.

Also found that the grip method used with the SK is far more critical than the USPf .45. If you find yourself shooting to 7 o'clock, you might also check that you're using the pad of your index finger to pull straight back on the trigger, and your non-trigger hand to securely cup your trigger hand. One SK shooter had a serious 7pm pull until he started being very deliberate with setting a correct grip of the SK. Once that was done, VERY tight groups. The only flyers happened immediately after a relaxed moment with his grip. A quick reset of his grip brought everything back on target. (Can't tell you how long we were chasing the "dominant eye" possibility but his aim with the USPf was always strong. Just had a problem with the SK.)


----------



## john_anderson_ii (Aug 20, 2007)

That crossbreed holster seems to be exactly the style of holster I was looking for. Thanks for the tip. 

I'm most definitely going to get a few USPc .40 mags, and compatible XGrips. I want to see how the weapon performs when I have a little extra grip. As it is now, with my large hands, I have my middle and ring fingers on the grip, and my pinky tucked under the magazine base. 

If I have the choice in magazines I can then tailor what I'm carrying to the clothing I'm wearing to avoid printing. At least that is the plan.

The more I practice with this pistol, the more i like it. Target acquisition is fast and natural. The weight is spot on, and the LEM trigger seems to be working out for me. It took quite a bit of practice to make effective use of it, but I'm beginning to see the benefit in both speed and safety. 

I did have quite a few 7 o'clock follow-up shots when firing rapidly. Overcompensation for the muzzle flip issue I was having was to blame. A very firm push/pull grip with special attention to trigger control fixed this problem. 

This HK is probably not something you would want as a first time carry pistol, but I can see I will be carrying this one for quite a while with confidence. Kudos to HK!


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have the P2000 in 9mm and it is probably my favorite pistol. CompTac also makes a good Kydex holster. I had fired my wife's P2000 w/ LEM trigger, so I knew what I was getting. It does take a little practice, but you can feel the reset so that the pull on follow-up shots isn't very long at all. FYI - there's a sticky over at HKPro on how to lighten the trigger pull on the LEM trigger. I did it and it works.


----------



## kashton (Sep 8, 2007)

You can pick up a very nice IWB Tucker "The Answer" holster (Kydex / Leather combo, very very comfortable) from Operator's edge with a MUCH less wait time then if ordered from Tucker directly:

http://operatorsedge.lyntonweb.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=41

That's what I just did and my holster is coming in after a three week wait, coming in on tuesday.


----------

